# DR/DP cured after 6 months *Effective way*



## ConFuse (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey I am cured and i have been cured for about 2 months now but i just want tell you my story and help you out since you helped me quite a lot.

Ok so lets start this of

*How I got Dr/Dp*​
Me and my friends decided to try weed out and one of my stoner friends got a big amount for our first time because he said he wanted us to experience what an awesome trip feels like and well it was nowhere near awesome. Well actually at first it was very fun but later I thought I was chocking and started having a panic attack then this and that happened and I ended up home at my computer feeling disconnected.

*How did I feel / How bad it was*​​
OK so it lasted for about 6 months and it was SUCH a horrible experience no one understanding how bad I feel. Me constantly worrying that it will never end and so on. So many times I cracked had a panic attack I relapsed like 2 times or so.

*Road to Success/ The Cure*​​
OK so most people tell you just don't think about it try and clear your mind and so on. What I can tell you it is hard, very hard. What I was doing might seem stupid but just stay with me for a moment and i'll explain it. What I did was - I tried to think about it as much as possible, seems stupid right|? Here is why: You see when you try to battle the thought as much as you can your brain gets tired and imagine it being like: I am tired let's not fight anymore. But when you are thinking the brain is like: Why are we constantly thinking about this? I am tired of this thought lets do something else. If you don't believe me you can try it right now try thinking deeply about it for 10 minutes and you will see how many different distractions are around you but still try to think about it as much as possible and your mind will automatically start thinking about something else. Just try it and you will see. So yeah I did this until I was like I don't even care about this thing anymore and I started doing other stuff and I just completely forgot it for a while after like 2 days I remembered but that's it no Dr of course I sometimes would still get the symptoms but they were nothing I could easily control them and didn't really care about it. Also in hard moments I would definitely say watch some youtube videos about curing because they comfort you in those videos and tell you you are gonna be and that you are not alone. And you are not don't worry!

To sum up: Think about it until you get automatically distracted and then just focus on the distraction if you start thinking about it let the thoughts come and then go. And then later you will start to forget this thing altogether and it is really not that hard I can tell you.

Some stuff to avoid: 1. Alcohol (I was still drinking with Dr but I still got cured so if you drink it doesn't mean that you are screwed)

2. Drug (since they generally cause Dr/Dp please don't do them

3. Medicine (I know it might be hard to believe but some strong medicine you get hooked on and later symptoms will be even stronger but if you are doing medicine don't worry maybe it's not a strong one but if it is I would suggest you stop and try to battle it by yourself but if you absolutely need to take it I guess its better than nothing)

Stuff to do: 1. Hang out with friends

2. Watch Tv

3. Play computer games

4. Read books

5. Workout/ exercise.

*After Dp/Dr*​​
I guess most of you heard that when you beat this you become the greatest version of yourself I would say that is completely true!

After Dr I feel so amazing I am constantly motivated at sports, no teasing can ever get me upset now. I even started something I call road to perfection which is basically that I try to make all of my character appearance traits perfect. I stopped alcohol, smoking because they are a weakness and I don't want many weaknesses. So yeah it is great for me and so it will be for you don't worry

Good luck!!

~Peace


----------



## donnierisk (Nov 3, 2015)

I love your post. I will try your "thinking about it" and report back if it does indeed work. I hope that I can get rid of this demon as soon as possible!


----------

